# nvidia Driver Problems



## ter2007 (Dec 7, 2008)

Been working on FBSD v6-4 release. Fresh install and not much installed. I did a make install clean with /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-96xx. When I reboot I messages of the sort:

Additional ABI support: linux/compat/sbin/ldconfig: File /usr/lib/libGL.so.96.43.07 is empty not checked.

/compat/linux/sbin/ldconfig: File /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 is empty not checked.
/compat/linux/sbin/ldconfig: File /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.96.43.07 is empty, not checked.

I'm not going to type them all in, but the others are similiar. The first time I have ever gotten this message. I am testing on two machines and they both give the same messages. On one machine I have the other nvidia ports installed. I have used nvidia-xconfig -twinview and it works perfectly. Well, everything works, but I get these messages on boot any way. Should I fall back to a previous version of the driver that I never had a problem with in 6-3 release. It seems that the nvidia driver install is not doing it's complete job.

Even though it works, I still can't stand those messages on boot.

I have looked all over and can't find anything except that a few users got this same message in Linux and said not to install when x was running, well I did not install when x was running.

Need help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ter2007 (Dec 7, 2008)

Is it possible this could be a problem with linux_base-fc-4_13?


----------



## mart (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't have an answer to your question, but I can confirm that nvidia-96xx (96.43.07), nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig work for me on 7.0(-p6) without such errors.  I installed them from ports yesterday.  Perhaps relevant to your message:  I didn't explicitly install linux compat.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=110390


----------



## ter2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

I still don't have this figured out. I just installed a fresh 6-4 and it still does it. The forum the SirDice posted does show the problem, but there is not a fix there that I can decipher. Does anyone know how to fix this? I don't want to fall back to the previous driver and linux_base-fc-4_10


----------



## ter2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

I may have solved this problem. Want to post it for other newcomers. I downloaded the driver tarball from the nvidia site. Extracted the files and ran make install clean from inside of those extracted files. Seems to work now.

FreeBSD ports tree needs corrected?


----------

